# Blotto RTA in stock - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (13/8/19)

They have arrived!!!!

We are super stoked to have stock of the new Blotto RTA by Vaping Bogan & Dovpo. This is one you don't want to miss. Stock is limited!!!

Get them here:
https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/now-available-blotto-rta-by-vaping-bogan-dovpo

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------

